# Plugins settings after new installation



## GarfieldKlon (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi 

I plan to Upgrade from Win 8.1 to 10 and therefore completely new install Windows and Lightroom. I've already backuped my catalog, settings, presets etc. But what about all my settings that I made in my plugins? I have several publishing services from Jeffrey Friedl. Where are theses settings saved? Along the plugin or the catalog?


Mahalo,
GarfieldKlon


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2015)

Here's a link to all of the critical LR files: 
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/preference-file-locations-lightroom-41.html


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Nov 14, 2015)

That was not really my question 
The files mentioned in that link are already saved with my TP Backup plugin.

But my question is about the settings I made in each plugin.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2015)

GarfieldKlon said:


> That was not really my question
> The files mentioned in that link are already saved with my TP Backup plugin.
> 
> But my question is about the settings I made in each plugin.


Those Plugin settings are maintained in the catalog file.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks Clee


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 14, 2015)

Plugin settings are usually saved into your Preferences file, _not_ directly into the catalogue. So look for a folder called Preferences that is usually in your Presets folder.

John


----------

